
Findr – Discover what the internet knows about you - kennybatista
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/findr-find-your-online-personal/id1201439669?mt=8
======
saycheese
Where is the data being sourced from?

~~~
kennybatista
Hey! We've built an API that searches the web for information

